# New babies!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I was pleasantly suprised when we came home from work tonight to see 2 tiny marmoset babies clinging to their dad, Darwin's back! I knew Tia the female was pregnant but just didn't expect them jusy yet. They are so cute, bless em!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww how cute how offen do they breed as am sure they had babys not long ago or was that last year lol hope they do well hunni: victory::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> aww how cute how offen do they breed as am sure they had babys not long ago or was that last year lol hope they do well hunni: victory::flrt:


Thanks Adam. They breed twice a year, every 6 months. They had twins the last day of January this year too.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

awww I would really love a marmoset.. They are gorgeous, and amazingly intelligent. How long will it be before they can leave the home, so i can start saving!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I was pleasantly suprised when we came home from work tonight to see 2 tiny marmoset babies clinging to their dad, Darwin's back! I knew Tia the female was pregnant but just didn't expect them jusy yet. They are so cute, bless em!


Congratulations:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats i bet your soooooo pleased - pics please!!!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Massive congraqts Colin - goes to show them clown suits you put them in really get the ovaries working


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

aww congrats

would like to see some pictures!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations :2thumb:

Any pics?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kimmie86 said:


> awww I would really love a marmoset.. They are gorgeous, and amazingly intelligent. How long will it be before they can leave the home, so i can start saving!!


Got 2 for sale at the mo......:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was a really nice suprise to come home from work to. I will try to get some piccies soon, if they will co-operate & stay still for more than a second! hehe

Brittone, you are fab! :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAY More babbas! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

i need to see pics hun! i bet they are stunning :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

congrats hun xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mariekni said:


> i need to see pics hun! i bet they are stunning :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> congrats hun xx


Thanks Marie, I will do my best to snatch a piccy or two tomorrow


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Or I'll try and take some if I get to see them in the flesh today ::lol2::


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Or I'll try and take some if I get to see them in the flesh today ::lol2::


Hate you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Hate you


 
OMFG theyre fantastic! sooooo tiny!! i fell in love! and what a fab enclosure theyre in! now all i need to do is talk ditta into lettin us move so we can have some :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> OMFG theyre fantastic! sooooo tiny!! i fell in love! and what a fab enclosure theyre in! now all i need to do is talk ditta into lettin us move so we can have some :lol2:


Thanks babe! Tell Ditta to pull her finger out & get you a marmie enclosure hehe x x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks babe! Tell Ditta to pull her finger out & get you a marmie enclosure hehe x x


col come on we still need pics comeon hee hee :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> col come on we still need pics comeon hee hee :flrt:


Cat managed to get some pics of the babies today. Get em up Cat! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat managed to get some pics of the babies today. Get em up Cat! :flrt:


yeah too right come on cat get them up lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here ya go, tis the best one i got


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, thats a brill pic! Bravo Cat! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

dood ooo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

WTF are you doing drinkin whisky? I'm not takin you tomorrow if you're hung over! And if you cant spell it you certainly shouldnt be drinkin it!! you're making even less sense than you usually do unbelievably :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> WTF are you soon drinkin whisky? I'm not takin you tomorrow if you're hung over! And if you cant spell it you certainly shouldnt be drinkin it!! you're making even less sense than you usually do unbelievably :lol2:


HAHA iv not had that much its brian and my sisters fault i have ad about

< > that much in a cup i dont get hangovers but me sister has put in for her test so i said i would have a swig x


cat unquote your post please i dont want that on the forum and i have edited it i hope not many saw it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> HAHA iv not had that much its brian and my sisters fault i have ad about
> 
> < > that much in a cup i dont get hangovers but me sister has put in for her test so i said i would have a swig x
> 
> ...


Done. But why have you edited? Cos my post and your post are still on the board after it?!?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Done. But why have you edited? Cos my post and your post are still on the board after it?!?


because for all they know my oridganal post could have said anything PS take out any give away :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> because for all they know my oridganal post could have said anything PS take out any give away :flrt::flrt:


But they can pretty much work out what you said thru what I said after and I'm not piss arsing about editing my posts cos I'm on the iPod so it's a right pain


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> But they can pretty much work out what you said thru what I said after and I'm not piss arsing about editing my posts cos I'm on the iPod so it's a right pain


ah well let them think what they want... i wont be hung over tomorrow you can still pick me up


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go, tis the best one i got
> image


awwwwwwwww fantastic pic well done cat :2thumb:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

awwwww so cute :flrt:


----------

